# What should I tell my groomer



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

I take Casey to a groomer who is very, very kind, patient and gentle with her, but is rather inexperienced. She usually ends up looking more like a sh_tsu than a Hav. How can I articulate to him what I want (e.g. trim the ears/don't trim the ears, etc.) so that Casey comes out looking like a Havanese? 
I'm sure I could take her to a more experienced groomer, but I have not liked the ones I've met in my area -- I find them too rough and cold with the dogs (Casey is very timid and I don't want to traumatize her for future groomings).

I guess I am looking for the right words/instructions for her current groomer, without insulting him -- he is so nice!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Perhaps if you were to say something like "I brought you some photos of what I'd like the haircut to look like. I know, with so few havanese around it's hard to get their specific look without some help. I so appreciate your kindness in making Casey so comfortable with the process."


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree...search for the threads on here that show lots of grooming examples and take a few pictures with you of cuts that you really like and want to see on your dog. It's so much easier to show than to explain


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, take pictures in. Tell her what you like or don't like about each one. If you can find one you really like, tell her that's exactly what you want. There are no guarantees, but it really helps the groomer. Here's the thread where many have posted pictures of their puppy cuts: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy+cuts


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The thread on Puppy cuts was wonderful! I gathered a lot of pictures I loved. When I get my pup trimmed or I do it myself, I will be going for the shaggy dog look.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, what Jeanne said. :biggrin1: 

Don't be shy and make sure the groomer acknowledges your requests!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

It helps to be very specific if there are areas that he didn't understand before. Mostly that would be: the hair on her face (shaved inbetween eyes, or growing long?), the butt (coverage or showing?), the ears (Short, long, trimmed to a shape?), the overall face shape and how short to cut the beard(Long or Wide?) and feet (trimmed or shaggy?) If you looked at every dog on this forum you would find a different combination of these items. So how can you expect a groomer who is not familiar with the breed or your dog, to understand? Take pictures with you and maybe list these areas. And be grateful that you have found a gentle groomer who wants to do well and doesn't traumatize Casey. The hair will always grow back. 

Oh, one other thing --- based on some recent posts --- tell the groomer in advance that you understand accidents happen. Should they clip a nail too short, shave too close, puncture the skin, you need to be told so you can keep any eye on things afterward. And ask afterward if you should be aware of anything they saw or that may have happened during the grooming. 

Good Luck!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would white lie. Take in a picture of what you want or verbaly tell him you met another Hav that had the most adorable hair cut and you would love to see your baby with a similar style. That way you aren't pointing to what you don't like rather you are focusing on what you did like. I have a groomer friend and she says the worst thing is when people don't tell her or they just say "puppy cut" since what your Hav's hair looks like at 3, 6, 9 months is very different.


----------

